

Under Construction - A novel way to design your stealth startup's landing page - some1else
http://www.textfiles.com/underconstruction/

======
willheim
Since the Geocities 1TB Reocities caught on here again the whole "Under
Construction" meme got me thinking. It is kid of retro-cool. Really, is any
other pre-launch page doing anything more? And isn't a "Beta" nothing more
than an "Under Construction 2.0"?

Now, I wouldn't use any of those old graphics. I'd get something much more hip
and modern. But the message could very well be the same. And toss in the lead
capture and invite sign-ups to boot.

